# My first Video: 112 gallon African setup



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

*Tank stats:*
-112 gallon Hagen 60''X18''X24''.
-Background 7 coats of black latex paint rolled on.
-250lbs of Mexican Bowl rock.
-100lbs or Aragonite sand.
*
Lighting:*
SolarMax HE2 T5 Strip Light - 36" 21w x2. A 10,000k Daylight Bulb, an Actinic-03 bulb, and 6 Blue moonlight LEDs; Independent bulb controls.

*Filtration:*
Duel AC110s and a Rena XP 3.

*Inhabitants:*
-14 - 4-5'' Blue Cobalts
-12 - 2-4'' Yellow Labs
-4 - 3'' Synodontis Eruptus
-2 - 6'' Synodontis Eruptus

If you like the Vid, press the ''like'' button on Youtube and let me know in the comments here and on Youtube.





​


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the link is not working, says invalid link...might be missing, something try re-posting the link


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

same here, not working.  

i can't wait to see it!! :bigsmile: 112 gals! the bowl rock! the sand! the labs and blue cobalts!! what a tease!! ive got aragonite sand in my tank now...it's only a 33g though...but i was thinking about switching over to some mexican bowl before. i haven't seen many tanks with it, so im excited to see what yours looks like.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> the link is not working, says invalid link...might be missing, something try re-posting the link





bingerz said:


> same here, not working.
> 
> i can't wait to see it!! :bigsmile: 112 gals! the bowl rock! the sand! the labs and blue cobalts!! what a tease!! ive got aragonite sand in my tank now...it's only a 33g though...but i was thinking about switching over to some mexican bowl before. i haven't seen many tanks with it, so im excited to see what yours looks like.


Fixed!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

posted it here for ya, hope it's the right one lol nice tank if so
_7NoRBWYP-E


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> posted it here for ya, hope it's the right one lol nice tank if so


Ok I forgot the underscore before the 7! thanks!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Your very welcome....yes everything after v= has to be copied and pasted between the youtube wrap things for it to work properly. Great looking tank!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

that looks awesome john!! i like how you chose the color contrast between the labs and cobalts! and i like the bowl rock too!! are cobalts at the lower side of the african cichlid aggression scale? your tank looks pretty peaceful. looks like all the cobalts are pretty much chillin and swimming around minding their own business. feels like no territory issues.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

great looking tank, love the colors 

from my exp zebras both cobalt and red are on the more aggressive side of the spectrum, more aggressive than yellow labs but not as aggressive as demasoni or auratus


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Your very welcome....yes everything after v= has to be copied and pasted between the youtube wrap things for it to work properly. Great looking tank!


Thanks again!



bingerz said:


> that looks awesome john!! i like how you chose the color contrast between the labs and cobalts! and i like the bowl rock too!! are cobalts at the lower side of the african cichlid aggression scale? your tank looks pretty peaceful. looks like all the cobalts are pretty much chillin and swimming around minding their own business. feels like no territory issues.


lol!! John??!?! my name is Zach 

Cobalts are relatively peaceful especially compared to Haps! It also helps to have lots of hiding spaces and space in general.



Mferko said:


> great looking tank, love the colors
> 
> from my exp zebras both cobalt and red are on the more aggressive side of the spectrum, more aggressive than yellow labs but not as aggressive as demasoni or auratus


Thanks!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice tank. Love the colours in there.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

lol!! my mistake...i was read it wrong. i must've been thinking about two different things. 1. you're tank looks awesome....and 2. thanks john for the advice on fixing the video. lol...i look back at it now, thinking, WTH was i thinking?


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Nice tank. Love the colours in there.


Thank you!



bingerz said:


> lol!! my mistake...i was read it wrong. i must've been thinking about two different things. 1. you're tank looks awesome....and 2. thanks john for the advice on fixing the video. lol...i look back at it now, thinking, WTH was i thinking?


hahaha thanks man


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

If you like the Vid, press the ''like'' button on Youtube and let me know in the comments here and on Youtube.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

im glad to see the cobalts are doing well. and i love the setup, it looks great


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Love it - looks fabulous !
You should be proud of yourself !


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Teal'c said:


> im glad to see the cobalts are doing well. and i love the setup, it looks great


Thanks Jason!

Those Cobalts are one of a kind!



emile said:


> Love it - looks fabulous !
> You should be proud of yourself !


Thank you!

Sometimes I'm proud.


----------

